
FML: The scary economic future for millenials - empath75
http://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/poor-millennials/
======
cgore
Student loans are a bad idea. It's debt slavery, plain and simple. And most
college degrees are less than useless these days anyway. $100k in student loan
debt, and a liberal arts degree from Noname U? You've got a problem.

